# please help nikon d200 not working and need for monday!!!!!



## yasmin831 (Apr 2, 2010)

hi i am new to the forum so i hope i am doing this right 

i have a photoshoot on monday, and was doing some practice shots today and my memmory card came up full 
so i uploaded them on to my to my mac then deleted them of my card through the computer.

when i ejected the camera and went to take some more photos it said card was full and the number of photos i had left was 0 which turned to r00 when pressed shutter button!
 and when i looked to see what images i had on the camera it said no images in folder so why wont it let me take any photos!! 

please if anyone has any ideas or similar problems please wright back
 ive never had a problem with my d200 before and im starting to panic as got photoshoot monday and im a photography student and cant afford a new camera  

thankyou yasmin-claire cosham x  x


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 2, 2010)

Format your memory card.  For some reason when you delete off the card via the computer it screws the card up ... it happens to me, occasionally and I format the card and I'm good to go.

Moral of this story ... have more than one memory card


----------



## Garbz (Apr 2, 2010)

Format it in the camera.

Try another memory card.

Try another camera.

In that order (not coincidentally from cheapest to most expensive  ) good luck. I'm willing to be your memory card died.


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2010)

Always format memory cards in the camera, never format with your computer.

I'd also recommend never deleting images. Just re-format the card.

Deleting doesn't erase anything. It just changes a flag so the memory space can be used again (overwrite).

Formatting does essentially the same thing.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 2, 2010)

KmH said:


> Always format memory cards in the camera, never format with your computer.
> 
> I'd also recommend never deleting images. Just re-format the card.
> 
> ...


 

Keith
My process has always been to take the card and put it in a card reader. Move the photos from the card to the computer. Put the now blank card in the camera and fully format it.


Are you saying I should copy the photos and not move them to the computer? After I move them, the card is empty once I put it back in the camera for formating.


----------



## yasmin831 (Apr 2, 2010)

thankyou guys!!!!! 
formatting the memory card worked!!!
very happy


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Keith
> My process has always been to take the card and put it in a card reader. Move the photos from the card to the computer. Put the now blank card in the camera and fully format it.


The card still has the images on it and is not blank. The images don't get moved, they don't get erased, they just get copied.

If you put the card back in your camera with out formatting it, you can still look at the images on the camera's LCD.

I remove my card from the camera, put it in a card reader, upload, verify the images are now on the computer and are not corrupted, put the card back in the camera, and re-format it in the camera then and there.

The images are STILL there on the card but the cards FAT (File Allocation Table) has had a bit changed making the memory locations again available for overwrite.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> If you put the card back in your camera with out formatting it, you can still look at the images on the camera's LCD.



That's just plain not true. The cameras simply read the file system. If you move the files (rather than copy) to the computer, the camera will no see them.

Data recovery software might, but the camera won't. But that is also true for a format.


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2010)

Garbz said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > If you put the card back in your camera with out formatting it, you can still look at the images on the camera's LCD.
> ...


I just did it.

Took a card out of my D300, uploaded the images to my computer, verified they uploaded ok, put the card straight back in the camera and looked at all the images again on the camera LCD.


----------



## Montana (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, I move photos via card reader, and they are ALWAYS still on the card when I put it back in the camera....ALWAYS.  I am using a PC BTW.


----------



## NateS (Apr 6, 2010)

I guess I'm the only one who uses software for transferring my files.

I put the card into the card reader which then opens up Nikon Transfer.  I select my location and if I want a subfolder, check the box to delete off the memory card after transfer and hit "Transfer".  I format the memory card after probably every 4-5 transfers just to clean up any stray info that is still on the card.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 6, 2010)

KmH said:


> I just did it..



Your camera is magic 

Either that or you didn't empty the recycling bin 

Yours would have to be the only camera that I've ever heard of doing that. ... Or maybe it's your computer not actually deleting the files when it should? Is there some kind of write protection on your card reader?


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2010)

Garbz said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I just did it..
> ...


Nope and my camera is just a standard used Nikon D300. I'll try it with my D200.

I use Bridge to upload and no I have never had the computer set up to delete files from the card at the end of upload, as a just-in-case measure.

But as I said, once I verify the upload is good I put the card back in the camera and format it. Having done that the images are still there but I won't see them without recovery software.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahhh BRIDGE!

Yeah bridge like photoshop just copies the files off the camera. If you physically move them in windows it would be different (which is what I assume Montana was doing).

I hope anyway or otherwise your camera really is weird, or I'm just going plain crazy


----------



## implantimages (Apr 7, 2010)

It&#8217;s unlikely but it&#8217;s possibly that you can bend the pins in the camera so if the card isn't recognised in the future. 

Take the card out and see if all the pins are lined up straight, if one or more is bent it&#8217;s possible to bend them back with a small screw driver. It&#8217;s risky but you don&#8217;t really have any other option. 

And just to reiterate always, always, always, format the card (ideally in camera) otherwise you will sooner or later experience problems.
Nick


----------



## Garbz (Apr 7, 2010)

Excellent work not reading the thread all the way though.

Also sooner or later you will experience problems. This is a fact. Formatting does not change this fact.


----------

